# play fighting or actual fighting???



## XXKatieGXX (Nov 29, 2014)

first of all hi! 

now i have two Russian dwarf hamsters. i bought them together because re sisters, i think they were 6 weeks old when i got them and iv had them for 11 weeks now. lately one has been chasing the other, making her squeak and i think biting her but iv seen no blood so im not too sure if she actually is biting... the fighting isn't constant, it off and on. can someone help me?? are they actually fighting or just play fighting? should i split them up to be safe or not?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

russian hamsters should not be housed together.

The chasing and biting means one is bulling the other and they need to be separated asap. This behavior is only going to get worse.

even if there has been no blood it probably a pretty miserable life for the one being bullied.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what is your cage set up like? chances are you have a very wrong set up encouraging territorial behaviour.
as long as no blood has been drawn you may be able to save the bond by drastically re styling your set up 

russian hamsters (campbells, winter whites and hybrids) CAN live together in the right set up, as can robos


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Honestly, I'd house them separately in your situation. Some dwarf hamsters can successfully live together, but I don't think there is any real benefit to it. If they're squeaking it probably indicates stress, and you don't know if/when it's going to become more physical.


----------



## XXKatieGXX (Nov 29, 2014)

thank you all! i bought them a different home on saturday and so far the fighting has stopped completely!! hopefully it stays that way


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what cage have you bought? you need a large single level cage with no tube, extra floors or levels, a wheel per hamster, no food dish (scatter feed) a hide per hamster, and a water bottle per hamster


----------

